# how to clean a black exhaust (that's meant to be silver!)



## kimmy_89 (Mar 3, 2011)

Exhaust is totally black and its not for cleaning up easily!

Any advice on best products to use to make it a nice shiny polished silver again?

Thanks


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Autosol works for me(halfrauds)


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Wire wool and metal polish to get the worst off then metal polish and a soft cloth. Once they're clean and shiney i wax them at the same time as i do the rest of the car and the deposits come off really easily during washing.


----------



## kimmy_89 (Mar 3, 2011)

ChallonaTTer said:


> Autosol works for me(halfrauds)


"Autosol Metal Polish"?


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Search on eBay, BMW London does it cheaper

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?elbrjq
Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimmy_89 (Mar 3, 2011)

paul4281 said:


> Search on eBay, BMW London does it cheaper
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?elbrjq
> Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks very much!


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

warrenstuart said:


> Wire wool and metal polish to get the worst off then metal polish and a soft cloth. Once they're clean and shiney i wax them at the same time as i do the rest of the car and the deposits come off really easily during washing.


+1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronhtid (Mar 23, 2010)

00 Grade wire wool and RaceGlaze Alutech metal polish, there is slight cut in the Alutech to eat through the carbon deposits's, once the bulk of the grime is off go over with a MF cloth until clean and then seal the exhaust with something like Blackfire All Metal Sealant.

Thanks
Aaron


----------

